# Anyone in Birmingham area, meets or cars and coffee?



## JWP (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi, just wondered if there was any meets in the Birmingham area?
Cheers 
John


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

+1

Actually who is exactly is our Rep?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

We don't Officially have one now so Any volunteers i Guess would be welcome [smiley=gossip.gif]

Our nearest Rep is Nick (NEM) which is more East Midlands

There are lots of members in the West Midds area for sure!!


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

DAVECOV said:


> We don't Officially have one now so Any volunteers i Guess would be welcome [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Our nearest Rep is Nick (NEM) which is more East Midlands
> 
> There are lots of members in the West Midds area for sure!!


We need to arrange a meet then, and get a rep sorted


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Helllllllo


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello, new member from Brum, would def be interested in a meet up and a drive if it happens..


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Lewis4681 said:


> Hello, new member from Brum, would def be interested in a meet up and a drive if it happens..


Where in Birmingham you from?


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Actually just outside brum these days, kidderminster is more acurate so just down the road from yourself, but am a brummie at heart.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Not far at all - a nice blast down the mad mile past the badgers set


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ha, know it well, well that's two of us, it's a start. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm in sutton coldfield... and be up for it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Historically always seems to have been a struggle to get people interested from the Birmingham/West Midlands area for some reason...

Anyway i'm in Halesowen and would be happy to have a meet/drive out somewhere one of the Sundays??

Warren.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll come with you Warren


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

HI
I would be really interested to meet/drive/coffee. Sounds great!
LoriJay


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Is that 6 of us ?
That qualifies as a meet surely


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Just need someone to take charge now


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

What day(s) of the week suits everyone?

Sunday for me.


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

If it's a Sunday,
I can do 12th 19th 26th Feb


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Any Sunday from the 19th Feb good with me.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I will come. Any Sunday in Feb is ok with me
Jenny


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

lorijay said:


> Any Sunday from the 19th Feb good with me.


19th Feb i'm on call which USUALLY isn't a big problem but just means i can't go too far.

26th Feb is ok for me.

Anybody else throw into the hat if you're available 19th or 26th ? And what do you all fancy doing? Bit of a run out and maybe grab a pub sunday lunch or something or just a meet and a drink or what ??

Warren.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm off the 19th so I'm free


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking like 19th then
Def think a run out and a drink should be on the agenda
Anyone know a good place to meet ?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Couple of suggestions to throw into the pot if it's looking like Sun 19th then...

1. Sun afternoon meet, drink and/or food at The Old House At Home in Blakedown http://www.theoldhouseblakedown.co.uk/ meals are 2 for a tenner or Sunday lunch option available and been nice every time i've been there.

2. If anyone fancies a bit of a drive out first meet at say midday on Toys R Us at M5 J2 Oldbury then have a run up into Dudley, across to Bridgnorth then to Bewdley via the B roads on the west side of the river severn so a bit twisy turney and fun to drive through Highley & Arley etc and arrive back at The Old House At Home as above.
Optional stop(s) on route if desired even just for a couple of photos and total distance approx 43 miles.

I am thinking of myself a bit here because of being on call and having to abandon/leave/not turn up although weekends are usually fairly quiet but the Bridgnorth run or similar is about the most i can risk.

Thoughts or alternative suggestions anyone?

Warren.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

warrenstuart said:


> Couple of suggestions to throw into the pot if it's looking like Sun 19th then...
> 
> 1. Sun afternoon meet, drink and/or food at The Old House At Home in Blakedown http://www.theoldhouseblakedown.co.uk/ meals are 2 for a tenner or Sunday lunch option available and been nice every time i've been there.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good plan - be a nice drive & good to see a mini convoy


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Number 2 Sounds good, i'm up for it


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds great. I'll be there.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

So which date have you guys and gals set, I'm keeping an eye out in case I can make it. .junction 2 M5 is about 20 minstrel from mine.


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Think were going with 12.00 on the 19th.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Lewis4681 said:


> Think were going with 12.00 on the 19th.


Okey dokey


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure if anyone is still interested in this but I have to attend a power down on Sunday morning being the on-call engineer... it was always going to be a risk [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I would like to think from past experience that it will be all done by early afternoon so hopefully be able to meet for a bite to eat and/or a drink mid afternoon.

What's the feeling here folks, put it off til another day? Just meet up later? Everybody else continue with option 2 and I'll catch up as and when I can?
Talking is good :wink:

Warren.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm on a family gathering Saturday night so would benefit from a later meet up time personally but I'm not asking for anything to be changed from the original plan, will be more than happy to meet up after people have eaten.
P.s weather permitting that is ;-)


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm still up for it, A later meet time is fine by me


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Shall we just do a 3pm meet at the pub then? I should (fingers crossed) be clear of what i have to do and it's not far for me to go back and swap cars if i get another job come in.
I've just seen Powerless and he's ok with this option too.
At least the days are noticeably getting longer so try and have the run out another time.

Warren.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

warrenstuart said:


> Shall we just do a 3pm meet at the pub then? I should (fingers crossed) be clear of what i have to do and it's not far for me to go back and swap cars if i get another job come in.
> I've just seen Powerless and he's ok with this option too.
> At least the days are noticeably getting longer so try and have the run out another time.
> 
> Warren.


I thought my ears were burning.

I'm available all day Sunday, whatever is easier/best for everyone is good for me too


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Am ok with this, better to have an actual meet than not to build upon, shame no mini convoy though.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

That suuts me better.
A cruise can be set up when the better weather and lighter days are with us. I have previously set up a Sunday lunchtime meet near to M6 Junc 12 during the summer months so will pop it up on here closer to the date if folks on here are up for it ?


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi
So is the plan The Old House Blakedown at 3pm?

Lorijay


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

lorijay said:


> Hi
> So is the plan The Old House Blakedown at 3pm?
> 
> Lorijay


Yes that sounds good to me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> lorijay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Postcode please, just for some of us not familiar with the area ;-)


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi
I haven't been before but believe the postcode is: DY10 3JE according to google 

Lorijay


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Too late in the day for me so will have to give this one a miss
Jenny


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

lorijay said:


> Hi
> I haven't been before but believe the postcode is: DY10 3JE according to google
> 
> Lorijay


Correct, not a very big place but does what it says on the tin http://www.theoldhouseblakedown.co.uk/

Warren.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Jenny H said:


> Too late in the day for me so will have to give this one a miss
> Jenny


No probs maybe next time.
Hope you're ok?

Warren.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Starting out now folks...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Apologies for not being able to make it today guys and gals, after last night's family gathering I was not in a particularly good condition to drive anywhere.
Hope you all had a good afternoon ;-)


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks to those that made it along today, only a small gathering but all very nice people with plenty of chat and plans for a run out in a few weeks time  
We're not this scary in real life... honestly!










Templar we did wonder if you were nursing a sore head :lol:

Warren.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I was indeed ;-)

Glad you all had a great afternoon. Be nice to see thia thread kept alive with updates on future meets and drive outs.


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Was good to meet you all, def need to keep it going in the future. Gotta say though pow3rl3ss is lookin kinda scary in that pic


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

It was good to meet up and hope we keep it going too. Just got to keep the momentum up. Got to agree with you about scary Pow3rl3ss, not half as scary in real life 

Lorijay


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Lewis4681 said:


> Gotta say though pow3rl3ss is lookin kinda scary in that pic





lorijay said:


> Got to agree with you about scary Pow3rl3ss, not half as scary in real life


I think he was our minder for the afternoon :lol:

Lewis4681 i saw your car in Swanley Close today 1 min walk from my house... small world isn't it :roll:

Warren.


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

warrenstuart said:


> Lewis4681 i saw your car in Swanley Close today 1 min walk from my house... small world isn't it :roll:
> 
> Warren.


No way, was at a mates house about to take his new skoda for a £500 valet !!!!!!!!

Spooky.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

warrenstuart said:


> Lewis4681 said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta say though pow3rl3ss is lookin kinda scary in that pic
> ...


That's my happy face 

Very nice to meet you guys, and hopefully more will join each time we meet


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Nearly three months gone by and the sun has come out, must be time for second meet and that run out ?


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds good, I'll be up for a meet.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I was only thinking this the other day... where has that time gone to??

Will check some dates i'm free with work and on-call and post up see if we can get the ball rolling [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## Stevie.p (May 11, 2017)

Hi guys, from bham but living in Cannock, own vspurs old 2ltr 567bhp car, I'd be up for a local meet. Can't do this month though as its getting mapped on the 30th


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Stevie.p said:


> Hi guys, from bham but living in Cannock, own vspurs old 2ltr 567bhp car, I'd be up for a local meet. Can't do this month though as its getting mapped on the 30th


Hi all, live in Barton under Needwood between Litchfield Burton on Trent not far from Cannock.Just recovering from operation and cars at the TT shop having few mods Im up for meet up sometime soon in June I hope.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm just earwigging this thread.. can't commit to any dates but will tag a long once the majority have pencilled something in ;-)


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ok so if we are looking at a Sunday again, I can do 11th or 18th of June ?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Think i'm ok 11th June but 18th is fathers day so may be doing stuff with the kids... if i'm lucky!

Warren.


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Seems to have gone quiet, anyone up for the 11th, Lorijay you still about ?


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi
I sure am and definitely keen to meet up. 11th good for me.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

We need to resurect this again now the winter is coming and show season is mainly over... however see this thread viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1637794&p=8427193#p8427193

Warren.


----------



## AudiTTPanic (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm up for a meet too Warren. Going to gate crash the TTOC one next Thursday. :lol:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

AudiTTPanic said:


> Going to gate crash the TTOC one next Thursday. :lol:


Hope so :wink:

Warren.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Further to my post 3 up from this one there is a meet on Thursday 5th October organised by the TTOC but i'm sure they won't mind a few extras popping along to see what it's all about :wink: 
Here's a copy/paste of the info...
"The pub is the White Swan, Alcester Road, Wythall, B47 7JG and is on the corner with Houndsfield Lane. It is 1.8 miles north from Junction 3 of the M42. At Beckett's island take the third exit signposted Wythall and Hollywood. Meet at 7.00/7.30 and there will be allocated parking for "numerous" cars."

Hopefully see one or more of you there.

Warren.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

We meeting up before Christmas?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> We meeting up before Christmas?


Not a chance here i'm afraid... i saw lorijay a couple of weeks ago and discussed doing something in the new year.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

warrenstuart said:


> Pow3rL3ss said:
> 
> 
> > We meeting up before Christmas?
> ...


Ok cool, I'm TT less at the moment


----------



## yamyam83 (Jan 13, 2018)

anything planned soon folks. im free this sunday if someone wants to meet up (with there vag com ) lmfao
















Om from Dudley ay i.


----------



## DarkKnight55 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello, any Midlands meets planned at all? Im from sunny Wolverhampton


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Possibility of end of May bank holiday weekend for me... anybody else free on the Sunday?


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

I've just joined and am based in Leamington. Could be up for a meet this coming weekend if you'll have me!


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

So, did anything happen ?
I'm a newbie here, but living in Stafford... be great to meet some members, dive & meal possibly this summer ????


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Anything happening with this Meet ?


----------

